# MICROSOFT is down today?? Really?



## Raw (Jan 3, 2013)

Uh oh...MICROSOFT is down today?? Really?

I can't log to www.microsoft.com from any of my machines.
Never had that happen before.
I wonder what's going on here?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 3, 2013)

No problem for me.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2013)

fyi: 

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/microsoft.com.html


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 3, 2013)

It isn't working right for me either and even a couple minutes later the page is not fully loaded.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 3, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> fyi:
> 
> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/microsoft.com.html



Nice site... 

Not down; however,  they seem to have problems per the comments on that site.


----------



## Frick (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems a bit slow here, but it works.


----------



## Raw (Jan 3, 2013)

*MICROSOFT.com - might just be my area that's down*

8:00 AM EST
I just called a friend 25 miles away from me and he can't log into Microsoft.com either.
I live in the NE USA
That takes some worry away for me.

8:34 AM EST 
All set now...Microsoft is now back to working.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds like a name server issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Normally when you cannot log into Microsoft you have a virus (no joke) sites like MS and Symantic some viruses block to keep you from repairing your computer. Now that you can connect again be SURE its not redirecting you to a look alike phishing site.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Normally when you cannot log into Microsoft you have a virus (no joke) sites like MS and Symantic some viruses block to keep you from repairing your computer. Now that you can connect again be SURE its not redirecting you to a look alike phishing site.



LOL figured it would be a virus MM


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Normally when you cannot log into Microsoft you have a virus (no joke) sites like MS and Symantic some viruses block to keep you from repairing your computer. Now that you can connect again be SURE its not redirecting you to a look alike phishing site.



i think he meant he could not connect to the website, not log into it. bad grammar.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL figured it would be a virus MM
> 
> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/28444767.jpg



Hey I'm just stating facts. Sorry if it interferes with your bomb-o-matic rig habits



Easy Rhino said:


> i think he meant he could not connect to the website, not log into it. bad grammar.



Yeah thats what the do. Some malware will give you a 404 error or something when you try to connect to MS, Symantic, Kapersky or any of the security sites. Then once they get done downloading the nasty they redirect you to look alikes and have you download more crap. 

Im not saying thats what happen to him. BUT its something to look out for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey I'm just stating facts. Sorry if it interferes with your bomb-o-matic rig habits



Sorry but I cannot respond now, I am running a full virus scan on the internet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey I'm just stating facts. Sorry if it interferes with your bomb-o-matic rig habits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess... maybe he installed dayz...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry but I cannot respond now, I am running a full virus scan on the internet.



Better then that advice I see out of 99% of the users on TPU. 

New poster: Hey I just got a BSOD.

TPU member: RUN MEMTEST

New Poster: Everything is fine.

TPU member: RUN FURMARK

New Poster: Runs Ok for 6 hours.

TPU member: OMG you shouldn't run it so long

New Poster: Its still BSOD

TPU Member: Its your CPU thats bad. Replace your memory.

New Poster: Ok what PSU should I buy?

TPU Member: You need at least a 1200w PSU for that Dell. Anything Corsair.

New Poster: Ok got it and reinstalled everything. Still BSOD.

TPU member: I give up. (never posts in thread again)

New Poster: Help?.....anyone?

TPU member 2: Did you run MEMTEST?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

Most knowledge TPUer's would atleast do some type of check on what the BSOD is instead of starting this rampage of checks. Most stop codes will give you some type of hint of what it could be. Honestly the only viruses I have ever gotten were trollin viruses that locked down certain parts of the OS and made it act odd or not run programs at all. At this point I would just save what I could and blow away the OS and reinstall and then start using some type of free AV. I had a OS last over 3 years through multiple major hardware changes and not once get a virus. This is cause I use a free AV that scans on a regular basis. Most BSOD's are hardware/driver related and can be fixed by first figuring out what the stop code is and what file/hardware is causing the conflict. I have not had ONE BSOD from a virus the whole time I have been on PC's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Most knowledge TPUer's would atleast do some type of check on what the BSOD is instead of starting this rampage of checks. Most stop codes will give you some type of hint of what it could be. Honestly the only viruses I have ever gotten were trollin viruses that locked down certain parts of the OS and made it act odd or not run programs at all. At this point I would just save what I could and blow away the OS and reinstall and then start using some type of free AV. I had a OS last over 3 years through multiple major hardware changes and not once get a virus. This is cause I use a free AV that scans on a regular basis. Most BSOD's are hardware/driver related and can be fixed by first figuring out what the stop code is and what file/hardware is causing the conflict. I have not had ONE BSOD from a virus the whole time I have been on PC's.



Did you run MEMTEST?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you run MEMTEST?



LOL if it was IRQ related maybe but no. I have not had memory go bad much. Did YOU run memtest or just scan for things that go bump in the night??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL if it was IRQ related maybe but no. I have not had memory go bad much. Did YOU run memtest or just scan for things that go bump in the night??



Its your CPU thats bad. Replace your memory.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its your CPU thats bad. Replace your memory.



Naa I think its the mouse causing the issue...


----------

